# Official "Trade Watch" Thread



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm tired of having to bounce from one thread to the next - and from site to site - to try to find the latest on the SAR+/Carter+ trade rumor. So I'm starting this thread hoping that people will post the latest reports here as they emerge.

As of right now, here is the latest I've been able to find:



> "However, it appears less likely that a change will come in the form of a trade with Toronto for Carter and Jalen Rose. A source in the Blazers on Sunday said he is doubtful the trade will go down, perhaps because a source with the Raptors said Toronto has upped its demands to the Blazers."
> _ - Jason Quick, Blazers/Rockets Game Recap published Monday, 11/22_


*Again, this is for actual reports... NOT OPINIONS*. We already have numerous threads for opinions on this topic.

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Perhaps this can be made a sticky for a week.


As for me, if its not announced on TRADE Monday... by tonight. I am giving up on it for at least a month. There has been a lot of trades announced on Monday's it seems


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Sticky would be good. I've asked the folks over on the Raptors forum to help us stay on top of the latest reports and given them a link to this thread.

PBF


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

It seems like they'd be all the more willing to trade Carter and Rose after their last performance. I wonder how they "upped the anty". Did they demand Van Exel instead of Anderson? I'd be pretty mad if Allen turns that down. This blazer team stinks.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CelticPagan</b>!
> This blazer team stinks.



so does this raptor team lol


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

CelticPagan, please help us try to keep this thread reserved for reports only. We've got a lot of other threads here for opinions.

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I think this is fair

Toronto trades: PG Milt Palacio (4.7 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 2.3 apg in 14.3 minutes) 
PF Jerome Moiso (2.3 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 0.0 apg in 12.0 minutes) 
PF Donyell Marshall (8.0 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 23.0 minutes) 
SF Vince Carter (15.6 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.7 apg in 30.7 minutes) 
SG Jalen Rose (15.1 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.4 apg in 31.5 minutes) 
Toronto receives: PG Geno Carlisle (0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes) 
Vladimir Stepania (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
SG Derek Anderson (11.6 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 3.1 apg in 35.8 minutes) 
PG Nick Van Exel (7.3 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 1.4 apg in 20.1 minutes) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (15.4 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 0.8 apg in 32.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -11.4 ppg, -5.1 rpg, and -4.1 apg. 

Portland trades: PG Geno Carlisle (0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes) 
Vladimir Stepania (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
SG Derek Anderson (11.6 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 3.1 apg in 35.8 minutes) 
PG Nick Van Exel (7.3 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 1.4 apg in 20.1 minutes) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (15.4 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 0.8 apg in 32.5 minutes) 
Portland receives: PG Milt Palacio (4.7 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 2.3 apg in 14.3 minutes) 
PF Jerome Moiso (2.3 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 0.0 apg in 12.0 minutes) 
PF Donyell Marshall (8.0 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 23.0 minutes) 
SF Vince Carter (15.6 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.7 apg in 30.7 minutes) 
SG Jalen Rose (15.1 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.4 apg in 31.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +11.4 ppg, +5.1 rpg, and +4.1 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Toronto and Portland being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Toronto and Portland had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Christ, why do I even bother...



PBF


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

I have followed it closely and I think it is dead.

The problem with the Portland deal is it does not offer Toronto a C other then journeyman Vlad Stephania (who is anything but a tough inside presence). 

Furthermore Derek Anderson is not looked upon very fondly in these parts and at 10 mill/per for 3 more years is simply not worth it.

Portland was the prefered dance partner since PA has so much money that eating another Contract like roses was no as big a deal as it would be for other clubs. 

However look for Bacock to package Vince and (possibly) Donney Marshall to another team (Hornets?) and keep Rose. Carter w/out Rose can go to alot of places.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CelticPagan</b>!
> This blazer team stinks.


yes it does... but of course many have had strong suspicions of that well before the season started. IMO, the most important thing is not to desperately try to salavage some sort of respectability this season (though that would be nice), but for Nash to make the right moves to set the club up to be a top contender for the long haul. I'd much rather the club stink for a while longer this year, then for the team to be stuck in a mediocre rut for the next 3-5 years because Nash misused his tradable assets trying to appease upset fans. 

Paul Allen recently asked Blazer fans to have patients with the club this season, and I'm willing to give them that. Kneejerk moves just for the sake of making one, and midseason coach firings over a few losses probably won't accomplish much more then adding to the instability of the situation. 

I want more then just playoff appearances.

STOMP


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Since so many people seem to have such a hard time READING, can I PLEASE get a Mod to help keep this thread free of anything but REPORTS?!?!?

Sticky would help, too.

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> Christ, why do I even bother...


I'm sure if there is another actual news story that there will be dozens of new threads covering it... you're putting the cart before the horse IMO. Getting upset that people won't follow your rules on a chatsite is probably a big waste of energy.

STOMP


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> I'm sure if there is another actual news story that there will be dozens of new threads covering it... you're putting the cart before the horse IMO. Getting upset that people won't follow your rules on a chatsite is probably a big waste of energy.
> 
> STOMP


You're absolutely right, STOMP. It was pretty silly of me to think people would want to be able to get the latest info on - and history of - this thing without having to scour these forums or the whole net for it. What WAS I thinking?

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

PBF 

In keeping with the thread title, the latest I have seen on the trade is that no one in this forum can read or will take the time to read. This is a great idea. Kudos to you for doing this. 
Now I myself need to think long and hard about going off topic to call other people out who went off topic. 

I'd better take a moment.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> Christ, why do I even bother...
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: I think this thread is awesome.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

It's not the mod's job to cater to the whims of thread starters.

If you want a thread to have certain info and nothing else, start your own forum. Then you can taser anyone who goes off topic on your precious threads.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

I guess I cant post the MC Hammer video... Thanks mods for crushing my dreams.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

I swapped Shareef for Vince straight across in 2K5. He has been a member of my team for awhile.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

PBF-

I think this is a great idea, but I personally can't commit to moving every off-topic post that pops up. I haven't been around much these past few days, and I won't be until Thanksgiving is over. 

Seems to me the best way to keep this clean is to just chastise/ignore posters who violate what you want from this thread. 

I will, however, make this a sticky as soon as I can figure out how to.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Will you also allow me to post my MC Hammer video? This censorship thing has gone a little too far.:yes:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> PBF-
> 
> I think this is a great idea, but I personally can't commit to moving every off-topic post that pops up. I haven't been around much these past few days, and I won't be until Thanksgiving is over.
> ...


Do you have any tape? :grinning:

Anything on the 20/20's with 1080 the Fan?


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

How you going to block me from posting 2 legit to Quit?:laugh:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> Seems to me the best way to keep this clean is to just chastise/ignore posters who violate what you want from this thread.


I'll choose the "ignore" option, Wank. I tried the "chastise" option this morning, and it makes me appear more heavy-handed than I want / have a right to be and seems to breed resentment.

It was a nice idea, but you know what they say about the Road to Hell...

PBF


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Here comes the Hammer.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

PBF, the idea was good, trouble is none of us have any facts!

If you want to start a Thanksgiving thread I can invite you.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Is no one concerned that "theWanker" made this thread "sticky"? 

I'm gonna go take a shower now.

barfo


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

From HoopsWorld.com, Monday, 11/22:



> "While the Portland deal - one that would have seen principles Carter and Jalen Rose head to Portland for Shareef Abdur-Rahim and Derek Anderson or Nick Van Exel - seems to be dying its likely just the opening chapter in the book of trade proposals the Raps will have thrown their way. Now that the end is surely at hand for Carter in Toronto the offers will come high and low."


PBF


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm bummed its starting to look like this deal is a long shot, but in an attempt to find a silver lining to offset my disappointment, I came up with the idea that if nothing else I would think the rumor had raised the trade value of SAR a little bit. I mean, when other GM's hear that SAR was almost traded for Vince I bet they took notice. Of course, the other side of this coin is vince's value is also higher now that teams know he's on the market. Anyways...I still hope the talks are ongoing and we can pull it off when its all said and done.

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Actually from Detroit they first deny any Piston interest in him, then this bit . . .



> Q. Do you think the Raptors are going to trade Carter?
> 
> A. Yes I do. I think they need to now before they can't get any value back for him. Portland has offered some combination of Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Derek Anderson, Nick Van Exel and Ruben Patterson. Miami has offered Eddie Jones and others. New Orleans, Chicago and New York are also believed to be making pitches. He will be traded before the new year.


http://www.detnews.com/2004/pistons/0411/22/f04-12382.htm

Not sure if Patterson is actually rumored to be included, or if they made a mistake. HAve also heard that Memphis has joined the fray.

I like your idea, and am frustrated by the chit chat goin back and forth in both this one and raptors forum thread as well. There's only so many hypothetical VC for _______ threads I can read.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> Is no one concerned that "theWanker" made this thread "sticky"?
> 
> I'm gonna go take a shower now.
> ...


hey, I can make sticky anything I want!


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> I think this is fair
> 
> Toronto trades: PG Milt Palacio (4.7 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 2.3 apg in 14.3 minutes)
> ...


I love it but i dont think your GM will


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I would think these guys are still in negotiations after the weekend. The deal, at its most basic, makes sense for both teams. No team, IMO, needs Vince Carter more to take them to the next level AND rekindle fan interest and no other team has the combination of expiring contracts and young talent to make it work.

Even if the initial hard offer is refused (VC and JR for SAR and NVE), neither side should walk completely away from the bargaining table. 

However, I think time is of the essence for the Blazers and a deal should be pushed through in the next couple weeks, especially if Portland continues to lose games. 

At least Vince Carter and Jalen Rose will be well rested when this trade does (hopefully) happen.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> 
> hey, I can make sticky anything I want!


Yo I got this cool MC Hammer video....If I make a thread for it, can we get it stickied?:idea:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> 
> hey, I can make sticky anything I want!


Hmm, that might be more information that we needed to know.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm, that might be more information that we needed to know.


:laugh:


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Sounds like more of the same info. Toronto upped their demands and thats why the trade didn't go through:



> - The Vince Carter trade saga has cooled a bit because, according to league sources, the Raptors have upped their demands to the Portland Trail Blazers. The original rumour had Carter being shipped to the Blazers for Shareef Abdur-Rahim. Another rumour had Carter, Jalen Rose, Milt Palacio and Jerome Moiso heading to Oregon for Abdur-Rahim, Nick Van Excel, Derek Anderson and Vladimir Stepania. The Detroit News reported that despite reports to the contrary, the Pistons were not really interested in making a pitch for Carter, despite the fact that coach Larry Brown and assistant Phil Ford both have close ties to North Carolina, Carter's alma mater.


http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Basketball/NBA/2004/11/23/727409.html


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

According to one of the blazer radio people, the Raptors wanted the Blazers to take Rose, and then they came back and wanted the Blazers to sweeten the deal even more. Apparently at the "sweeten the deal even more" stage, the Blazers said, not interested in sweetening the deal even more. I think the Blazers are correct. Accepting Rose's contract should be enough. No mention though of what Blazer players were included.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Vince is heating up...

I'm glad to see Babcock didn't settle for the expiring contracts alone.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Vince is heating up...
> 
> I'm glad to see Babcock didn't settle for the expiring contracts alone.


Pretty funny how your flip-flopping like John Kerry. You were for this trade and now your not. But oh well. 

Go Blazers!

BFreak


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Pretty funny how your flip-flopping like John Kerry. You were for this trade and now your not. But oh well.
> 
> Go Blazers!
> ...


I was always for SAR+NVE plus prospects. Ask anyone.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

I sometimes like to eat penut butter in jelly sandwitches.

Do you guys believe in God?


----------

